# Luminosity masks



## mcasan (May 1, 2017)

Starting to try luminosity masks.   I used an Action that generates up to 15 channel masks (5 light, 5 mid, 5 dark).    Depending on the image the zone masks seem to offer very good flexibility for apply filters such as noise reduction, sharpening, blur...etc.

Anyone else using luminosity masks in Ps?


----------



## ST-EOS (May 2, 2017)

I have watched a number of the videos produced by Jimmy McIntyre on the use of Luminosity Masks.
N.B. I'm sure there will be video's produced by other people on the use of Luminosity Masks.

Here's a link to his you tube videos.
LINK


----------



## mcasan (May 4, 2017)

I have his Easy Panel which generate 18 luminosity masks:  6 bright, 6 medium, 6 dark.   It seems to be well thought out.


----------



## Bob_B (May 4, 2017)

Yes to McIntyre's EZ panel. Easy to use and it has been a free download in lieu of purchasing his more expansive version. BTW, his youtube videos are very good tutorials for using luminosity masks.


----------

